# Polycrylic safe to use?



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm building an indoor enclosure to replace the setup that I'm currently using. I'm using 1/2" plywood for the actual enclosure and am contemplating my options when it comes to waterproofing/sealing. I'm planning on lining the bottom 8" of the enclosure with polyethylene sheeting, but just want to safeguard the rest of the enclosure against humidity so it can be used for a long time to come. One option I'm considering is Minwax Water-Based Polycrylic. According to the can it has very little odor, is non-flammable, cleans up with soap and water, and dries in 24 hours, though I plan on allowing 4-5 days for it to fully cure. 

Does anybody have any experience with this type of finish, and if so, would it be safe to use once fully cured?


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

I found this on a reptile site; it is giving info on what materials were used in building an enclosure for a Boa ...they require humidity and some of the same exposures as will your tortoise (in a material way in an enclosure)....I also looked at a couple of other sites that say that they use the polycrylic as waterproofing their wood enclosures..they all seem to indicate to make sure to let all set/cure for no less than 48 hours but 5 days being better.... is you google-- polycryclic waterproof you will find this site as well as others...hope you will derive your answer 



"Boas are very strong! You would be amazed at what they can move! My water tub is a big cat litter tray and my girl pushes it around without a lot of effort.
For construction I used 3/4 ingh cabinet grade plywood and 1/4 inch glass. Plexiglass is more expensive and easily scratched up. I used waterproof wood glue to hold the joints. Plus screws of course. All the wood is sealed with polycrylic to water proof it, 3-4 coats. And the seams are sealed with aquarium grade silicone sealer."


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 7, 2011)

I did exactly as said and found a whole bevy of information pertaining to polycrylic's use in reptile enclosures. I decided to go ahead and give it a shot, and just finished laying down the first coat. It truly does have hardly any noticeable odor and it spreads very nicely and evenly. Thank you ascott!


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome and please post pics of your creation when all done....love seeing em....

Recently I adopted two RFs and so the indoor enclosure thing has become of necessary personal interest to me....the RFs are a bit small for me to feel comfortable yet to have them outside for the entire tortoise season, but rather outdoor sun time each day in their secure outdoor enclosures...

so, look forward to your end result


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 12157

Used it on my 4x2x2 dragon enclosure 
Work great dries tough as Nails & in 5 yrs my dragon still has not been able to scratch it off .
for my redfoot 4x8 enclosure i went this this .


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 9, 2011)

You could also seal the edges of the base sheeting with silicone caulking, the GE 2 Silicone caulk. That way no water would get under the polyethylene sheeting.


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 9, 2011)

I have used fiberglass resin.. In several lg snake enclosures..To make them water proof .. And am thinking about building a watering bowl using fiberglass cloth and resin...

Fiberglass would need to gas out in the sun for a few days...the hotter the better..


----------

